# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Does marijuana show up on blood tests?

## TruMotion

I've been searching through the web but haven't really found anything trustable enough. I haven't smoked marijuana or tobacco at least in the past 2 months. Is there any chance of it appearing in a blood test?
I'd like a source, if possible.

----------


## snoop

It depends if they're looking for it, is what I'd assume. It costs money to analyze blood.  Assuming this blood test is not for the expressed purpose of screening for drugs or anything of that nature, you ought to be fine.  Not to mention after 2 months of not smoking, it _should_ be out of your system now. Try exercising and drinking lots of water up until you get tested, just to be on the safe side.

----------


## Sivason

First, it must be tested for. So if it is just a routine test it would not be detected, it must be a test looking for drug use. The length of time needed to remove it from urine is about 3 weeks. A blood test could detect it for longer periods. If it honestly has been two months then I do not think it would show up on any test other than a hair sample test. Do follow the advice above and drink fluids and get exercise.

----------


## TruMotion

It's just a routine test. And I have been drinking a lot of water lately. I should be fine then.
Thank you a lot.

----------


## Mindraker

_If you're just doing a general physical test, then they're not looking for it.  But, it doesn't take a genius to see tobacco discoloration on teeth._

----------


## TruMotion

No, I don't smoke tobacco regularly. And the last time was definitly over 2 months. It won't show up in a general blood test either, right?

----------


## Sivason

correct

----------


## TruMotion

So, I did the test today, blood and urine. I remembered I smoked hash like two months ago. Just checking if it is any diferent from pot?

----------


## Sivason

Same thing, unless they added heroin or opium in it. Lots of hash is made out of that spice stuff not pot. Either way none of that would show up after a few weeks. Pot lasts the longest, so if you are clean of it, you will be clean of any added heroin or opium. Remember in the future that hash could have other things mixed in to it.

----------


## AURON

Like everyone said...they're not testing for that during a routine check-up.  Now if you got into a car accident and sounded delirious, we'd do a tox screen along with ct scan of your brain.  But the results wouldn't go out to anyone else, unless there was a warrant for that information. If you were about to get hired, and they wanted your blood or urine, it's safe to say that they're going to check for drugs.  Also for more information on how much stuff stays in your system check out: Toxicology screen: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia

----------


## rosebanks123

I don't know about marijuana but the drugs do. It can be seen on drug tests. Better drink evap milk to erase the drug history in your system.

----------

